# Pfizer Inc (PFE)



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

What do you guys think about this stock? I want to buy this stock for very long because with the aging population in the western world I see good opportunities for them, I know it's at years high but I am looking to buy this stock as a pillar of my portfolio which mean engaging into dollar cost averaging with it.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

In my continued quest to increase exposure I screened out Pfizer as a potential purchase. I pulled the data from Reuters so it may not be 100% accurate. 

Current P/E around 13 
Dividend well covered at around 52%payout 
Dividend growth around 6%
The debt level is a bit of a concern but I think manageable.

I have added this to my watchlist.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

We have holdings in MRK, JNJ, and PFZ of about $12k each for at least last three years. We aim to keep about 9% of holdings in the 11 market sub indices as a way to keep things in balance without mers or loads in mutual funds and etfs'. We instead own raw stocks. Hold EXE and SIA in Canada , and otherwise find good health care/pharma co's in Canadian market to be thin on the ground. 
PFZ has been an underperformer, Then friday a new stock was spun out of PFZ worth about $500, So a nice surprise.
Whether this covid vaccine they have coming up spins value, it has really not bumped things yet.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

There is a tax question on PFE for us in Canada. I am guessing we reduce ACB of our PFE holding by the amount that has been assigned to the spinoff and assign it as cost base there.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

PFZ for us at present in my wife's rrsp, so not an acb issue for us this time.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Has anyone considered an ETF that holds this company and/or those other ones that are producing the Covid-vaccine? Just curious ...


----------

